# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  3D Printed Princess Peach (Mario Tennis)

## Toysontheshelf

Hey guys me and my bro finished our next project, 3D printed Princess Peach. Check it out here

----------


## AlexAuba

Duuude, why would you make this printed Princes peach? Are you fans of mario tennis? Or what? I understand that the 3d technology nowadays is really well developed, however i do not think that printing princess peach is the right thing? Well, maybe you made it for your daughter or maybe you are just obsessed with the game or just with princess peach  :Big Grin:  . Well, if being serious it looks great. The first time i actually saw a printed princess peach, i was just browsing tennisracquetcentral.com. However it didn't really look great like yours.

----------


## patriciabrown

Oh, your workmanship is very good, how long will it take you to learn to do this. I am interested in this job. minecraft classic

----------


## runpro

I'm so excited, thank you!
Play run 3 online free

----------


## jollysamuel7866

when i was searching rackets for tennis i finally find out this. Thanks

----------

